# The Best Gaming Product of 2013!



## Neonchameleon (Jan 2, 2014)

Fate Core.  No other contender comes close.


----------



## Greg K (Jan 2, 2014)

For myself, it is a toss-up between 


Cartoon Action Hour Season 3: an improvement on a great game. Character creation is  much better.
Fate Core: a great game that makes me want to give Fate a try
Firefly Gencon preview: It is Firefly and Cortex Plus- two great tastes that taste great together.
Great Power (for Icons): I know several people whom have given Icons a second look with the release of this product and, now, consider Icons among their favorite supers games (if not their favorite supers game)

Edit: Based upon word of mouth, I wanted to add Cortex Plus Hacker's Guide to the above list, but decided to limit myself to things I have seen.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Jan 2, 2014)

I think the best gaming product was Numenara - not because I am a fan especially (not my genre preference) - but because it kinda bucked a trend of retreading through old games with new systems or applying licensed IPs to a specified system, and instead developed it's own detailed setting with a custom ruleset. 

It was also well written, presented and edited - off the back of a hugely successful Kickstarter campaign. 

My own, personal, best gaming product was RuneQuest 6 in hardback (and slipcase). Just about the most flawless core game system product I've ever owned.

Also, without sounding too sycophantic, ENworld really does have a warm, approachable but very professional administration in it's forums here. It resolves disputes fairly and tactfully, which is all you can ask for really as a user. Having had bad experiences from other sites, it is something that deserves mention I think as a 'gaming product' of a kind.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jan 3, 2014)

Razor Coast, finally arriving. It is the most innovative sand box module I have had the pleasure of reading. Very cleverly done, also lots of fun content


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Jan 3, 2014)

_13th Age_.

While I can see the back-to-the-future attraction of returning to Advanced Dungeons & Dragons to make a Third Edition like it was 1999 again (aka Next), Messrs Heinsoo and Tweet showed us that D&D could be renewed without simply turning back the clock 14 years.


----------



## Bluenose (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll join [MENTION=87792]Neonchameleon[/MENTION] in voting for Fate Core. An excellent product, an excellent kickstarter, and some very nice supporting products too. Next year is Guide to Glorantha, and anyone objecting will be fed to the Bat.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 3, 2014)

As far as boardgaming is concerned, the Waterdeep expansion and Guildhall: Job Faire (expansion or stand alone) are very good and I enjoyed Francis Drake as a whole new boardgame.


----------



## dd.stevenson (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmm. Does dndclassics count as a product?


----------

